# A poem to me



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2016)

No wonder I'm so messed up.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2016)

Ha ha ha ha. Clever little poem.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2016)

LOL, funny!


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 30, 2016)

I am technically not a redneck, but a hillbilly.  That's a Yankee redneck.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> I am technically not a redneck, but a hillbilly.  That's a Yankee redneck.
> 
> View attachment 31745


----------



## Falcon (Aug 30, 2016)

Down here we subscribe to this issue:  "He  needed killin' "  is a legal alibi for murder.  (And rightly so.)


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 30, 2016)

We gals who hail from Ohio are taught to present a more "cultured" and "refined" image ... but watch out for that slime trail.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 30, 2016)

I knew that would  scare you.  Trying to change my image a little.  :lol:


----------



## Ina (Aug 30, 2016)

Why change, your image is of a very strong and inteiiegent lady? :wave:


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 30, 2016)

Ina said:


> Why change, your image is of a very strong and inteiiegent lady? :wave:


Truth? There was a picture of a dog with a stick in its mouth.  I had a left over picture of a snail with a stick in its mouth I was going to post to another thread.  I made up a caption to fit here _to keep the thread going_.  Simple as that.


----------



## Ina (Aug 30, 2016)

Nancy, although I do think you a strong and intelligent, I was referring to your somewhat off center sense of humor. :wave:


----------

